# Best Elbow Sleeves?



## Assassin32 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm old and decrepit with bad elbows so sleeves help me quite a bit. I have the EliteFTS  elbow sleeves. They work pretty well but they are very uncomfortable and I have to take them off after every set and putting them back on is a pain in the ass. 

Anybody have a recommendation for a fairly comfy pair of sleeves that does the job that you can wear through a full workout. Thanks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 28, 2015)

This is the one I have. It's not the best but it gets the job done for me at least.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

I use Rehband elbow and knee sleeves. I think they are comfortable and they do what I need them to


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have those same ones Doc posted


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 28, 2015)

Cool, thanks guys. I was looking for one a little longer but I might have to check it out.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks SFG. Those look perfect, I'm gonna order a pair right now.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

Let us know how you like them


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 11, 2015)

On SFG's recommendation I got the SBD elbow sleeves. They are awesome. They're comfortable, offer some support and are very warm. Kept my elbows warmed up and pain free through my entire workout today. They are pretty stretchy and contour to the elbow nicely. I noticed a lot of the finalists in The Worlds Strongest Man contest this year wore them and now I know why. Thanks SFG, good call.


----------



## Milo (Sep 11, 2015)

I wonder how the compare to their knee sleeves? A lot of people complain about SBDs sleeves ****ing up their knees. But you know how people are, always looking for something to bitch about.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2015)

I've never heard that milo. I fukkin love my sbd knee sleeves. Tried a bunch and they're by far the best in my opinion.


----------



## Milo (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah most likely pussies. I have Rehbands and they are solid also.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 11, 2015)

If u got the money I suggest trying sbd. I had rehbands and they don't compare to sbd.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 11, 2015)

I've never heard of a PLer who didn't like the SBD's. They are the "en vogue" sleeves right now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyone complaining about a sleeve ****ing up their knees should be put into apt wraps for a training session. They will never bitch again.


----------



## Pinkbear (Sep 11, 2015)

Used my rehband on my elbow last night while benching. Been getting some horrible pain in my elbow but no pain last night with sleeve 

+1 rehband


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 11, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Used my rehband on my elbow last night while benching. Been getting some horrible pain in my elbow but no pain last night with sleeve
> 
> +1 rehband



Your knee sleeves fit on your elbows? 

You better start squatting 3x a week immediately.


----------



## Pinkbear (Sep 11, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Your knee sleeves fit on your elbows?
> 
> You better start squatting 3x a week immediately.



It's a rehband elbow sleeve you shit


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 11, 2015)

i use elite, not to comfy but good support


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2015)

I use chepos from lifting large. Good enough for me and keeps my tendinitis at bay.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 13, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I use Rehband elbow and knee sleeves. I think they are comfortable and they do what I need them to



Looking into those for my knees...too bad they are in rough shape so knee sleeves are needed for me to get back to squats and deads again.

Do they make wrist supports too, as I am looking for wrist sleeves as my left wrist is rather unstable when going heavy on bench.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2015)

Gangsta wraps!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Sep 13, 2015)

I bought this combo set..scroll down to the $95 "Original Bench Press Combo"..they are called "cuffs". These have helped my tendonitis 100%. I actually wear mine just below the elbow joint, right at the crook.


----------

